# Erase Android Phone



## Listone (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello guys.

I have a Sony Xperia E1 which I need to securely Erase before disposing of it.

Can anyone recommend any such Utility, please ?. 

I have tried some but were not being effective. After searching elsewhere it was stated that the SIM Card should firstly be removed. I had not done so, so I am not sure if that is why my efforts were not successful.

Please advise. Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Listone said:


> Hello guys.
> Can anyone recommend any such Utility, please ?.


Go to the Playstore and search for Secure Erase and you will find a lot of apps.. It's difficult to recommend one app since it's more of a personal preference..



Listone said:


> Hello guys.
> I have tried some but were not being effective. After searching elsewhere it was stated that the SIM Card should firstly be removed. I had not done so, so I am not sure if that is why my efforts were not successful.


Not the case, the SIM should be removed and migrated to your new phone (or destroyed if you already have a replacement SIM for the same number, this has serious implications, talk to your provider for more details) but should not be left in the old device.

Remove any SD/Memory card used and keep it with you, there is no reason to share these...

Use a secure app to fill the storage with junk, perform a factory restore.. Repeat the process again... If you want to do this manually, just create some file and write it in a loop into the device until it's full.. This will ensure that any data recovery gets difficult.


----------



## Listone (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you. Will do.


----------

